# Victor Overman 1899 pedals, single or pair.



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 31, 2018)

One more, thanks Lester!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 2, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 24, 2019)

TT


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 2, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 19, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 30, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 22, 2019)

Tttt


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry, I have a pair but they are mounted to my bike. And mine is missing half the pedal on one side.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 22, 2019)

I’ve got one right pedal.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 23, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> I’ve got one right pedal.
> 
> View attachment 1067929
> 
> View attachment 1067930



Thanks so much for the response. I do have a pair of 1897/98 pedals I can use if I must but would rather not rob them. They are Victor but a different design. 

I will give @Wards Guy.. first refusal on this pedal. The cage could be swapped onto his left axle. If he doesn't want it, I will consider it.

@Wards Guy..


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 7, 2019)

Tttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 9, 2019)

Tttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 24, 2019)

Ttyy


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 20, 2020)

Tttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Feb 5, 2020)

Tttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Feb 26, 2020)

Tttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 18, 2020)

Tttt


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 6, 2020)

Tyyy


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 2, 2022)

I have a pair of Victor rubber block pedals, would you consider those as a placeholder while you wait?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Feb 2, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I have a pair of Victor rubber block pedals, would you consider those as a placeholder while you wait?



Thanks Jesse but I do have some placeholders.  M


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 2, 2022)

I have these on the Victor I just got but need the ones in the catalog image.  I would trade these for a correct set.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Feb 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have these on the Victor I just got but need the ones in the catalog image.  I would trade these for a correct set.
> 
> View attachment 1562402
> 
> ...



I got nothing to trade....and they are my exact placeholders!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks though Brant


----------

